

French bank security breach 25m loss - yukaka
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.francetvinfo.fr%2Ffaits-divers%2Fsept-personnes-liees-a-l-islam-radical-en-garde-a-vue-pour-escroquerie-a-la-banque-postale_737841.html&edit-text=&act=url

======
koopajah
According to the article the real loss is 800.000€ on a specific branch and
_could be up to_ 25 millions nationally.

